# Opinion on North River Boats........



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone have any input on these aluminum boats? Good or bad. They are mostly used on the west coast by Oregon, Canada, and Alaska. I think they would be a good Great Lakes boat. But there is only one dealer around Ohio and I have never seen one on Erie. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Seen one at the ramp last weekend. Looks like a good boat, but with the windshields that far fowards it might be a rough riding boat. 2cent


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Call Steve Kerr he has one and it is a Great boat to run on the lakes. 419-512-4783 I was just out on it Saturday and it is smooth riding in the rough stuff. I'm sure he would be happy to show it to you and give you a ride.


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Dave! I will. I just sold my Starcraft. I like aluminum boats but want a heavier one. The starcraft bounced around too much as it was pretty light. Plus aluminum is pretty much indestructable unless you abuse it.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a friend who runs a 22' North River, and he charters out of it on Erie. It's a very seaworthy vessel that has a very nice open cockpit for fishing. I believe I've fished on it twice. Really nice boat, but neither time was it rough..but I do know that Randy runs it in big stuff as well without hesitation. 

I also have a friend who runs a 22' Hewescraft. I've fished on the Hewey for several years in all kinds of bad conditions on Lake Michigan and Lake Erie and not once was I worried.  

Yes...the helms are located up front..but that equates to more room in the back for fishing. 

I seem to recall North River going out of business at some point last year? Regardless...I would imagine that they will be back up and running at some point. 

One thing for sure..even though these boats are tin cans...they are NOT cheap...LOL


----------



## jim swick (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome boats!! I have a 21' North River Seahawk that I run on Erie. This boat is a solid riding boat. It will not beat you up like other aluminum boats and even some fiberglass boats I have rode in. Tons of room, built like a tank, can trailer easily, and is economical. Great value for the money. Paid equal to or less than the most popular brands and wouldn't trade it for any other. Rob from Riverfront Marina will have a Seahawk at the Cleveland Boat Show next week. I would encourage you to go check it out and compare it to other boats at the show. You can get aditional information at onthesanduskyriver.com and at northriverboats.com Feel free to contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## Ssonny (Sep 19, 2014)

jim swick said:


> Awesome boats!! I have a 21' North River Seahawk that I run on Erie. This boat is a solid riding boat. It will not beat you up like other aluminum boats and even some fiberglass boats I have rode in. Tons of room, built like a tank, can trailer easily, and is economical. Great value for the money. Paid equal to or less than the most popular brands and wouldn't trade it for any other. Rob from Riverfront Marina will have a Seahawk at the Cleveland Boat Show next week. I would encourage you to go check it out and compare it to other boats at the show. You can get aditional information at onthesanduskyriver.com and at northriverboats.com Feel free to contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## Ssonny (Sep 19, 2014)

Talked to rob at riverfront he said you might talk about your seahawk if you'dgive a ccall itwould be great thanks Sonny 330 730-9958 anytime


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

You might want to check out Alumaweld as well, great heavy welded aluminum boats. I love mine!


----------



## GYoung36 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a 20 foot Seahawk and absolutely love, wouldn't have any other boat! I have had it on inland lakes in Ohio and Canada, and also Erie. Very versatile rig, also they aren't out of business they are going strong and coming out with new model's! Cadillac of the West Coast!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Pacific welded hulls are very nice as well. Check out mission marine and his cats. Pretty awesome. When a new Lund is closing in on $70k there are many options
I talked to pacific and they will build any layout you want full custom... Very tempting on the next boat!
http://www.pacificboats.com/


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a friend that lives in Ontario that bought one from Riverfront a few years back, he did a lot of research before he bought his and is very happy with his purchase. The boat is built like a tank but doesn't weigh like one and is very roomy. I have fished off of it a half dozen times and was very impressed.


----------

